

Australia's top 50 Female programmers - bez_almighty
http://pollenizer.com/australias-top-female-programmers

======
jacalata
It's a bit rich to call them "Australia's top 50" when apparently the only
metric is "these are the people who were nominated". I'd be happier with it if
they'd been honest and called it "50 top Australian female programmers".

~~~
bez_almighty
Yeah I agree, but the benefit from bringing attention to female
programmers/developers outweighs the negatives of the slightly misleading
title, imo. Reading through the list, there's some very impressive bios of
many of these women.

